# distress after IM injection of Resflor Gold



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I just gave 3 goats IM injections of Resflor Gold. It is Nuflor and Banamine combined. One goat then proceeded to spar with another goat for about 15 mins. She then started hollering and lying down. She is breathing heavily and bawling. I think the Resflor should have been SQ. Is there a danger in giving it IM instead of SQ? Can't get a hold of our vet.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

ok, so it definetly should have been SQ. Now what?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

bumping this up


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you don't have Epinepherine, Give like 12cc of B Complex. Do that SQ. Give it a couple of places since 12cc is a lot in one spot.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Her breathing is better and she isn't bawling anymore. She is walking around...


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

No epinephrine.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would still do the high dose of B complex. It helps with mild reactions.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, how scary is that. Glad she is better.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Still give the B complex if she seems better?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

ok. I was typing as you were. Thanks Karen


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, inject it under the skin.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Never hurts to give B Complex. If you don't want to, you certainly don't have to. Or if you don't want to do that high of a dose, just reduce to like 6 or 8 cc.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I have never used Resflor Gold before and I am not familiar with it, but I do know that the original Nuflor could be administered SQ or IM. Banamine is suggested for SQ in goats but for horses it is preferred IV (long story,Clostridial myositis). So I am not sure if the mixture would have side effects more one way then the other in goats since I am not familiar with the new drug Resflor Gold.

With any injections you can have reactions, even if they have never had a reaction before with the same shot. Did the other ones do fine? Do you have any Epi or Benedryl liquid or Benedryl gel caps on hand? Fiasco farms says to use 5 ml (teaspoon) for very young kids or 15-20 ml for adults of the liquid. My vet had told me before to use one to two gel caps of benedryl (take needle poke hole and squeeze into mouth, throw gel capsule part away). 

I would still try to get ahold of your vet or even a vet emergency number that you could call and ask questions. I wish I could tell you more but I have not used or heard of Resflor Gold before (been out of vet teching for awhile now). 

Some times they can do just fine and settle down but if they are having a hard time breathing or itching uncontrollably I would do at least one gel cap squeezed into mouth (they will hate taste). 

Hope this helps. Just keep an eye on them and let us know how they are doing.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

They are all fine this morning. The only symptoms they seemed to have was increased respirations and the one was bawling.

I do have an emergency number for the vet, but she wasn't answering...

I was about to give the benedryl when she settled down. I think she was just complaining due to the pain.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is doing well now.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. I will order some epi to have on hand.


----------

